# Sun Outside



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if I could put my lovely one outside in the sun for a bit. (In cage). Since my family's house is mostly roof, there is no-where to put my Budgie inside with sun...

If I am able to do this, do I have to put a blanket or something over the top of the cage?

Thanks!:budgie:

(Good luck to all the BOTM contestants!)


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

yes but i will only if you can be there to watch. birds of pray are known to attack budgie cages


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you plan to take your budgie outdoors, you need to ensure the cage is safely secured -- that none of the doors will come open unexpectedly and you need to stay WITH the cage at all times.

You do not need to cover the top of the cage with a blanket.

If you budgie normally doesn't get sunlight then I suggest you consider adding a Vitamin D supplement for birds who get limited sunlight

 Solutive D*


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok, thank you very much.

I will look out for this Vitamin D in the pet stores. (If I cant take her outside)


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

You don't want to leave your budgie alone, not only because of other predators that might harm your bird, but also because she might overheat because of the sun. It's a good idea to put half of the cage in the shade so that your budgie can choose if she's too hot and get out of the sun.

Good luck


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Place the cage where the bird will receive indirect sunlight. And sit near the cage while it's outside to keep away the predators.

Here are some pictures of my birds while we were outside on the balcony.


----------

